# Oak's Baby Brother



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so excited for you all!!!


----------



## JennB (Jan 19, 2008)

What a cutie! Oh, and not trying to sound dumb, but how do you say that name?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow. He is a handsome devil. I bet your pack is going to be a big hit on the beach this summer. Real "chick" magnets. LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Certainly will be turning heads


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

What a handsome guy! Congratulations to you on being a new daddy again!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Beautiful!

If I recall correctly his name is pronounced Cowie.


----------



## JennB (Jan 19, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> If I recall correctly his name is pronounced Cowie.


Thank you! Great name!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

ssooo handsome


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

He is a beauty!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's going to look wonderful next to Oakly...their colors will compliment each other. I can't wait to see some pictures of them together.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

beautiful!!! 
Debbie & mason


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Very handsome! Looking forward to more pictures in the future!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Caue is gorgeous. They will make quite the pair and you will be the envy of the town! 

I'm so excited for you Rob!! Can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Certainly will be turning heads


I'm just jealous you will be meeting him before I do on Saturday.  I'm gonna be pacing the floors and looking at the clock all **** day long. :uhoh::


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great picture! Can you put one Sir Oakly same pose, next to Caue so I can dream for a few days till I see the real thing!! I'm so excited!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful. You are definitely going to turn heads!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Boy is he ever handsome! Do you think he would mind riding with a younger kid Sat? Wondering whether we should bring Eddie along for the ride or not.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Rob you will be a Chick magnet...LOL, he is very handsome








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Great picture! Can you put one Sir Oakly same pose, next to Caue so I can dream for a few days till I see the real thing!! I'm so excited!


This is Oakly at about the same age as Caue. 8 months. So are you coming to Mary's on Saturday? That would be great.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a good looking boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

EddieME said:


> Boy is he ever handsome! Do you think he would mind riding with a younger kid Sat? Wondering whether we should bring Eddie along for the ride or not.


Hilton said he gets along well with other dogs. I'm sure he would be fine with Eddie and I'd love to see pictures of them together. In my experience dogs tend to nod off after a couple of miles anyway.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Caue is gorgeous! You must be sooooooo excited! :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Those two are going to be lady killers where ever you go.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those handsome boys are going to be turning heads and the girls will be flocking over to see them studs. So you might get some leftovers LOL


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think Caue and Oakly will turn more than a few heads as they strut down the street with me between them.


But don't ever worry that people are looking at just the dogs, Rob, for it is *YOU* in the middle that everyone will be watching strut!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*insert BeeGees Stayin' Alive*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> *insert BeeGees Stayin' Alive*


There you go. I'll have to dust off my white shoes and belt for summer.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> *insert BeeGees Stayin' Alive*


 I can totally picture it, with everyone walking to the beat!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I can totally picture it, with everyone walking to the beat!


 
ROFL, me too


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

He is just gorgeous. He'll fit right in with Oakly!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He is so handsome! I can't WAIT to see pics of them together!


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, I just read the original thread about Caue. This is so great! I bet Oakly will be thrilled!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is a good looking boy!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Handsome doggies!

Can't wait to see the pix!

It's so exciting adding a new fur-kid to the family.  I've been getting the itch... but hubby won't go for 4!

Lisa W


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Good looking Goldens! Rob, you always look so happy in your pictures - can't wait to see you after you get your new addition. Congratulations.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Very good lookin guy!! I know I've always looked more then twice when I see a couple of gorgeous goldens passing by! I even ask if I can pet them  I'm sure you'll get tons of that! FUN FUN TIMES AHEAD. What a wonderful Spring it will be!! See, I'm still thinkin warm thoughts!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he is a beautiful dog! I wonder how long it will take Oakley to teach him about sticks! Good luck Saturday!


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Caue is beautiful as is Oakly! I am sure you are right about the heads turning


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Caue is one georgous pup, bet you're just a little excited 

Post lots of pictures for us


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He certainly is a stunner!
Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They are going to look great together! And yes, there colors will compliment each other perfectly. I am very excited to see pictures! Hay, do you have a video camera??


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition. We look forward to many wonderful pictures of them strutting their stuff,


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

congrats What a beautiful boy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kzwicker said:


> They are going to look great together! And yes, there colors will compliment each other perfectly. I am very excited to see pictures! Hay, do you have a video camera??


My camera took video for a while but the last few times I tried it only recorded the sound and a single frame of the video.  I'll have to play around with it to see if I can get it to work again. 

Don't want to mess it up though, because I'll want to be taking loads of pictures of Caue's and Oak's first days together.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Saturday is almost here. I feel sad because I can't imagine how hard it will be for you Hilton, and happy too because Caue will have a wonderful new life with the coolest ever brother and the nicest guys in Maine!

Rob, you must be getting really excited! have you been buying new doggie stuff?  48 hours!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Merlins mom said:


> Rob, you must be getting really excited! have you been buying new doggie stuff?  48 hours!


"Excited" is an understatement. My brain has been buzzing 100mph for the past week. : I've been making a checklist of things I'll need/want to pick up. I'm really pretty well equipped since I was a two dog household in the past with Cedah and Arby and I have enough leashes to walk the 101 dalmations at once.  At any given time I'll bet there are at least three in the truck, boat, and by the front and back doors. Of course Caue will have to get some Welcome to Maine treats and toys from our local pet shop.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> "Excited" is an understatement. My brain has been buzzing 100mph for the past week. :


LOL! I bet!! Sounds like you have it all under control!  :bowl:

I only have one leash! I feel like such a bad mom!  LOL!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Of course Caue will have to get some Welcome to Maine treats and toys from our local pet shop.


You're a good fur-daddy!

Lisa W


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll tell you what, Im super excited too!! I cant wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am really looking forward to meeting your boy Rob!
Been a long/hard week.... This transport has been the 'reward' that has focused & sustained me!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> I am really looking forward to meeting your boy Rob!
> Been a long/hard week.... This transport has been the 'reward' that has focused & sustained me!


I'm gonna be glued to the computer and cell starting this evening watching Hilton's flight to NY on the flight tracker he posted. I'll probably hit the road about the time Margo calls to tell me she has Caue. Tell Glen to have the coffee on. It sounds like there will be a party in Brewer when we all land at your house.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Rob, you must be so excited for tomorrow!! Does Oakly feel your excitetment?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kzwicker said:


> Rob, you must be so excited for tomorrow!! Does Oakly feel your excitetment?


I've been relating the whole story to Oakly and his ears perk up when I say "Caue"  I'm sure, as I am getting the house ready tomorrow, Oakly will be pretty confused as I pick up all his toys and set up the crate (for time outs, if necessary) Oakly has done well when other dogs have stayed over but is very anxious to play and play.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm gonna be glued to the computer and cell starting this evening watching Hilton's flight to NY on the flight tracker he posted. I'll probably hit the road about the time Margo calls to tell me she has Caue. Tell Glen to have the coffee on. It sounds like there will be a party in Brewer when we all land at your house.


hummmmm Lets see...

Lexi
Liberty
Elliot
Oakly
Caue
Tailer
Is your sister coming? Is she gonna bring a pupper or 2 or 3????? LOL

I think we will need more then coffee Rob!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I was wondering if you were going to have to change things around the house or anything. I keep thinking that Caue is full grown, but he is still a puppy! A big puppy, but still a puppy..


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh man... tomorrow's the day!!!!!! Can't wait to watch it unfold!!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> hummmmm Lets see...
> 
> Lexi
> Liberty
> ...


Gee Mary, Sounds like you are going to have quite the party at your house!! 
Look forward to seeing you again tomorrow! This time I'm bringing Eddie so you will get to meet him too.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Leah says to tell Caue that Oakly hogs toys and he needs his own duck.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

This is so exciting... I can't wait til tomorrow


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with it all Rob. 

So did you take Monday off from work so you can spend more time with expanding crew?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

DMS said:


> This is so exciting... I can't wait til tomorrow


I've already started pacing the floors. Gotta run right now but will be back on line in a bit.

I'll start a thread later today to put all the transport pictures, news, questions etc. in so it will all be in one place. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo, just one more Wake-Up!!


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

The real question is: Do you make them look good? Or could it be they make you look good? Great looking pup!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Posh, Rob's a Stud alone...but the Boys will make Him a Magnet! (So I hear!)


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

All Leah has got me so far was half a dozen firemen.


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> hummmmm Lets see...
> 
> Lexi
> Liberty
> ...


Yes I am coming too but will leave the 3 puppies at home. I am so excited!!


----------

